# Trailer vs. Fifth wheel



## Laman (Aug 25, 2008)

I noticed on the thread about members campers that quite a few of you are using pull behind trailers.  I will be purchasing a camper soon and would prefer a pull behind but I keep running into people who swear the only thing to have is a fifth wheel.
 I would like to hear from some of you owners as to how you feel about your trailer and its performance on the road in regards to handling and safety particularly the 30'+ models.  I will be pulling with a 2006 Powerstroke F-250.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Todd E (Aug 25, 2008)

Fifth Wheel !!!

Have owned both. Fifth wheel is my current model and choice from here on out. In all aspects...it is better. What I like most is the ease in hitching and unhitching. You do not get wiggle waggle on the interstate routes. It does track different due to the diff pivot point. It tracks tighter. Just a few trips and it will be second nature turning and backing.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Aug 26, 2008)

This is the one I pull (28' no slideouts) with a 93 Dodge long bed with a cummings engine.... I almost forget it's back there... a lot less trouble hooking up, less trouble setting up, and turns and backs just great. -- We used it quit a bit years ago, but are considering selling it since we don't go camping any more.  My opinion is.... fifth wheel over trailor.


----------



## dixie (Aug 26, 2008)

Todd E said:


> Fifth Wheel !!!
> 
> Have owned both. Fifth wheel is my current model and choice from here on out. In all aspects...it is better. What I like most is the ease in hitching and unhitching. You do not get wiggle waggle on the interstate routes. It does track different due to the diff pivot point. It tracks tighter. Just a few trips and it will be second nature turning and backing.



Yep, a fiver is almost always the choice of full time RV'ers


----------



## trofyhntn (Aug 26, 2008)

Pulling 30+' I would say a 5th wheel is best; easier towing and safer.  I liked the pull behind because I could put my golf cart (or other gear) in the back of the truck.  With a 5th whl the hitch is in the truck bed, no room for any gear.  If you are going to do a "lot" of RV'ing, then the 5th whl is best; pulls better and is easier to hitch/unhitch.  If this is a weekend deal for short trips you may consider a pull behind; especially if you have kids that want to carry play stuff or you need to take the 4 wheeler to the hunting club pulling the camper.  Also, a 30+ footer is a BIG camper; sometimes smaller is better.  I was told by many RV's that had 36' 5th wheels that their best times with family was in the pop-up.  I understand; but, I too have a large camper just so my wife can have the "luxery" of home (bathroom!)


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 26, 2008)

fifth wheel for me too, safety less strain on the vehicle most of the time more room.


----------



## stewart 14 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a 28 ft pull behind. I do not have any trouble pulling it or backing it either. I pull it with a1/2 chevy at 70 mph on interstate, blue a tire on the way to bristol on rear of truck and never wiggled only way I knew it was I saw tire going everywhere!


----------



## walters (Aug 26, 2008)

*campers*

ive owned them both and they both have there advantages and disadvantages, the fifth wheel hitches easier and un hitches easier, it pulls better on interstate and long distances, and supose to be easier on your truck
its what i currently own now, but you lose your bed space if you go in to some of these back woods places you have to be carefull not to set it down on the bed of your truck going over steep humps, the hitch is awful to load and unload by yourself, and if you decide to buy a new truck you have to buy it to fit your 5th wheel ,another words you cannot buy nothing that sits real high up,
 the tag alongs have more sweigh especialy behind a semi truck, they a little harder to hook up, they will not turn as deep and are harder on your truck because of pulling point
but you have bed space for all your things,  my 2 cents


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 26, 2008)

I currently own a Crossroads Cruiser 29 foot (33' Hitch to bumper).
I bought a tow behind trailer because I needed the extra room for stuff in the truck that I did not want in the trailer, bikes, coolers, grill etc..
It pulls behind my truck just fine with a good quality weight distribution hitch and dual sway bars attached.
It is a little harder to back into a small rv lot because of the length behind the truck versus a 5th wheel mounted in the truck.
Now with my kids mostly grown and gone, I have less junk that I need to haul in the truck bed and will probably buy a 5th wheel.
I have never owned one but I have test pulled my Brother in Laws several times and I liked the way it handled versus my trailer.
If you know anyone with a trailer or 5th wheel, get them to take you out maybe to an empty large area or large parking lot after hours and let you test drive it and get the feel the way it handles.

Take your time with the decision and make sure you get what you will be happy with.


----------



## telco guy (Aug 26, 2008)

fifth wheel! had both and the fifth wheel pulls by far the best. more camper w/o the extra length. inerested in an '03 that has always been stored inside? 32ft w/ 2 slides gelcoat fiberglass siding.


----------



## dixie (Aug 26, 2008)

A tip for you guys with fivers, Walter made a good point about the hitch, instead of dropping the unit and then unloading the hitch, simply pull the hitch pins and leave it hanging on the pin, works like a charm, ends the storage problem and loading and unloading the hitch


----------



## Todd E (Aug 26, 2008)

Dixie,

I've seen that done.

But,......I'm uncertain about the constant stress placed on the jaws of the kingpin latch. An upward stress on the jaws It is used to down pressure and fwd/rear pressure. The whole hitch is heavy, especially mine(slider).


----------



## dixie (Aug 26, 2008)

Todd E said:


> Dixie,
> 
> I've seen that done.
> 
> But,......I'm uncertain about the constant stress placed on the jaws of the kingpin latch. An upward stress on the jaws It is used to down pressure and fwd/rear pressure. The whole hitch is heavy, especially mine(slider).



I've done it for years, think about ALL the up and down stress driving down a hiway, while I agree the hitch is heavy, its not too heavy for one man to wrestle in and out of the bed, mines a slider also, its a 16K reese, I used to leave mine in more than I wanted to, leaving it hang is the only way to go!


----------



## debo (Aug 26, 2008)

Not to rob your tread but are all the pro's and con's the same for a gooseneck


----------



## Mac (Aug 26, 2008)

dixie said:


> A tip for you guys with fivers, Walter made a good point about the hitch, instead of dropping the unit and then unloading the hitch, simply pull the hitch pins and leave it hanging on the pin, works like a charm, ends the storage problem and loading and unloading the hitch




good point, I never thought of that,

Seems like it would be very hard to get the pins back in the hitch when you were trying to hook it back up.


I have owned both and for all the reasons mentioned above the 5th wheel, which I have now is the way to go.

I pull it with a Dodge 2500 Diesel


----------



## poolman67 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a pull behind 35 ft with 2 slides. I pull it with a 2003 F250 and I have no problems at all. When I 1st got it the tires were bad from the factory and you could hardly keep it on the road, replaced tire and no problem. I can run up the highway at any speed.


----------



## Todd E (Aug 26, 2008)

debo said:


> Not to rob your tread but are all the pro's and con's the same for a gooseneck



Gooseneck characteristics are the same as a fifth wheel....
except in some cases it is harder to see to hook up. If you have a crew cab/ext cab or if you have a deep well tool box.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 27, 2008)

I've had both and it's the 5th wheel that gets my vote. Hook up and disconnect is just easier for me. I give up bed space due to hitch but I got plenty of storage space in the camper plus I have a class three hitch under the rear of the camper that I can use to mount a storage box/rack.


----------



## willec (Sep 2, 2008)

I've owned both also.  I've got a 33 foot 5th wheel now.  I'm pulling with a diesel 2500 truck.  I really like the 5th wheel better for pulling and backing.  One draw back is the hight of a 5 wheel with the wind drag.   The layout and space in the 5th wheel are better in the bed room area and that is a major plus in my book.  Last year i had a pull behind and that allowed more room in the bed of the truck for hunting season including my 4 wheeler.  This year I'm having to change things around.


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 2, 2008)

If you don't mind giving up your truck bed a 5'er is the way to go.  Tows better, maneuvers better and the interior is much more home like, rather than trailer like.  The only thing I didn't like about the FW's we looked at is that bunkhouse models were few and far between.  With four kids (and being foster parents) bunks are a must have for us.


----------



## Full Pull (Sep 2, 2008)

I own a 28ft T/T and I pull it with a 05 Cummins Diesel  and I have no problems what so ever .
I would recemend you get a Good Weight Distribution Hitch with 1k lbs bars  if you go with the t/t rout  I dont use sway control but I have it just incase.
This is my second  28 to 30'+ T/T but my next one will be a 5fiver.
I want a 38'er 
Just Dont Skimp on the Hitch Buy the Best  an auto slid is the way to go in the 5th wheel  rout.


----------



## brock (Jan 9, 2009)

No doubt about it... 5th wheel all the way. I have had both. Started with a 33' bumper pull. Man what a pain that thing was. Upgraded to a 31' 5th wheel and feel in love. Now we have a 37' 5th wheel with 3 slides. I love it. Its so easy. I pulled the 31' and the 37' with the gooseneck hitch adapter. IMO that is the only way to go. When you unhook you get the bed of your truck back without having to remove the hitch.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is my rig.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 9, 2009)

I've also had both and currently own a 24' 5th wheel.I can't think of anything to add.


----------



## pistolmonkey (Jan 9, 2009)

5th wheel hands down!!  So much more stable while towing.

I think the only downside to 5th wheels are their height, unless you get a low profile 5th wheel.  Mine is super tall and I have to watch low underpasses.

Here is a photo of mine.


----------



## Firescooby (May 24, 2009)

What about the issue of towing with a SWB truck and possibility of hitting the cab?


----------



## Paymaster (May 25, 2009)

Firescooby said:


> What about the issue of towing with a SWB truck and possibility of hitting the cab?



You can get a sliding hitch if you want. There are several types out there. I have a 16k sliding hitch but you have to get out and manually move the lever. There are some more expensive ones that move on their own. I have yet to have to move mine. I just try to be very careful.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 26, 2009)

Full Pull said:


> I own a 28ft T/T and I pull it with a 05 Cummins Diesel  and I have no problems what so ever .
> I would recemend you get a Good Weight Distribution Hitch with 1k lbs bars  if you go with the t/t rout  I dont use sway control but I have it just incase.
> This is my second  28 to 30'+ T/T but my next one will be a 5fiver.
> I want a 38'er
> Just Dont Skimp on the Hitch Buy the Best  an auto slid is the way to go in the 5th wheel  rout.



Thats the biggest thing with either type. Get a good hitch and the right rig to pull it.

I have owned both, I am currently pulling a 29` bumper pull. Got plenty of camper/storage room and got my truck bed back. I pull it with a 2500HD, no problems ever on the interstate or in the hills. I use weight distribution and sway bars.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 26, 2009)

Also another note, my hay trailer is bumper pull. 26` x 7` 9"

I use the same weight distrubution bars and have no trouble with it. I put around 12,000 lbs per load on it.


----------



## contender* (Aug 26, 2009)

Never had a 5th wheel and not sure if I'd want one because most of the time when we go camping the truck bed gets filled with firewood and coolers. We've just got a little Jayco Hybrid, it sleeps the four of us comfortably. I look at those "bigguns" and think I'd like to have one but the bank account says otherwise.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 27, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that on Contender. I wish I had my Pop up back or a Hybrid like yours. That would be handy for fishin and huntin trip. The thing I like least about a fifth wheel is what my wife likes the most. That is it is like having a motel room on wheels. But if she will go with me that way, then I will suffer with it.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Aug 30, 2009)

Let me say 5th wheels are really nice.  Two of my cousins have them and they are just extensions of their homes.  They do pull good and may be easier to hook up.  I have a 31 ft. AirStream and I wouldn't trade it for any 5th wheel.  I have had 4 pull behinds and 5 motor homes.  I love the AirStream.  The first problem 7Up had with his 5th was a low limb went through the front.  Then PopUp caugh  a low guide wire with his.  Both have to take their tool boxes out of their trucks when they go camping.  I have to take all the coolers and big stuff in my truck.  I get 4 miles per gallon of diesel more than they do.  I pull my trailer 70 and 80 miles and hour and don't have any trouble, Super Duty Ext.Cab Long Bed Power Stroke 7.3 Diesel.  I can get set up twice as fast as they can.  It may be that I am just use to setting up campers and hooking up trialers.  I would suggest if you are going to be off road camping, get a pull behind, trailer or pop up.


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have had both, a 36 foot Coachman T/T and now a 36 foot Carriage 5th wheel and I gotta tell you it is the fiver hands down, don't waste your money on a t/t because you are just going to want a fiver a year down the road.  They are roomier, better hauling and just plain nicer to own imo.  Good luck and believe me when I say drive a hard bargain because now is definitely the time to buy and save a bunch of money....look on ebay as well!!


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 1, 2009)

What the others have written is good. Let me add that, if you hve a short-bed pick-up, you may want to consider a TT. That way you don't have to fool with a slider hitch, which are not fool proof. But, if you have a long-bed, then no question that a 5'er is the way to go. Besides the comfort, ease of towing and hitching, the 5'ers have a lot more storage than your average TT. Also, if you check the tow ratings, some trucks will allow you to tow a larger 5'er than a TT.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 3, 2009)

FW for me.
In states where legal you can tow double. I've gone many a mile with my 25' FW and a 17' boat hooked behind it. You can't do that with a TT. 
It's right at the 65' length limit most states have.


----------



## 1968ford (Sep 3, 2009)

im just going to add the 5th wheel is a better ride to me I pull these at my job and reather pull a 5th wheel.Gas mileage dont really differ as i pull these thing at about 70 to 80 but the t/t tend to start swaying at that speed.AS far as a short bed long bed I have a 05 f250 power stroke short bed and have a huskey 16k slider hitch and I keep my low profile tool box on the truck.driffrent brands of hitchs have ups and downs I like huskey b/c its light,curt builds a good one but its twice as heavy real solid, reese makes one love the big head but dont like the safety latch, pullrite makes one that moves on its on but cost more this is my thoughts and as far as the truck ive pulled the big heavy luxary 5th wheels but had to add air bags to the truck them things are heavy hope I was a bit of help


----------



## HuntFan (Oct 21, 2009)

*Automatic Slider Hitch*



Paymaster said:


> You can get a sliding hitch if you want. There are several types out there. I have a 16k sliding hitch but you have to get out and manually move the lever. There are some more expensive ones that move on their own. I have yet to have to move mine. I just try to be very careful.



I had a Raptor that I pulled w/ my shortbed F-350,  I used the SuperGlide automatic slider which automatically (mechanically) slides back as the vehicle is turning.  I loved it but have sold the Fifth-Wheel and would sell the hitch if anybody is interested.  By far the best of both worlds and completly removes from your bed leaving nothing.


----------



## clvickers (Feb 23, 2010)

Laman said:


> I will be purchasing a camper soon and would prefer a pull behind but I keep running into people who swear the only thing to have is a fifth wheel.
> I would like to hear from some of you owners as to how you feel about your trailer and its performance on the road in regards to handling and safety particularly the 30'+ models.



So what did you ever decide and finally purchase?


----------



## Laman (Feb 25, 2010)

Well after reading all of the great posts and talking to long-time RV's I went with a fifth wheel.  Actually I went with two!  First was a 27' Laredo fiver with a super slide unit that I thought was perfect for my needs, mostly going to benchrest matches around the country.  Then my wife came along on one trip and really enjoyed the whole experience (she never wanted a camper) so we decided to get something bigger.  Our current fiver is a 2006 33' Keystone  Challenger with a rear kitchen, which the wife really loves.  This is a high profile model with a king size bed slide out and super slide giving us lots of room, it is a really comfortable experience spending days in this unit.  Although I am drooling over a 3 slide unit with opposing slides in the living room, man you could hold a party in that one!

My tow vehicle is a 2006 F-250 powerstroke which is a great truck, pulled the Challenger through the West Va. mountains with ease and more importantly handles the braking very well.  I really enjoy the fifth wheel, I like ease of hooking up, it's handling on the road, and the storage.  33' seems to be a nice compromise for most camgrounds and even with a short bed truck I have not had to use the manual slider hitch that I have, although you do have to be careful.

Last August I shot in the IBS Nationals in Pa. then my wife and I spent a week working our way back down to Florida.  Spent three days in the Va., D.C., Williamsburg, Yorktown, Fredricsburg, Monticello (man I could spend some time up in that area, so much history) then Kitty Hawk, Asheville, and Ga. Vet. Park in Cordele a great trip.  Then in Oct., after some great recommendations from people on this board, we spent a long week-end up in Hiawassee, Ga..  Another great trip, we hit the fall colors just right and had a great time, so much so that we are planning a full week this year with several other couples in their campers, so watch out mountain people here come more tourists!


----------



## flattop (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats on the camper! Would love to see some pics!


----------



## Firescooby (Feb 25, 2010)

Laman said:


> Well after reading all of the great posts and talking to long-time RV's I went with a fifth wheel.  Actually I went with two!  First was a 27' Laredo fiver with a super slide unit that I thought was perfect for my needs, mostly going to benchrest matches around the country.  Then my wife came along on one trip and really enjoyed the whole experience (she never wanted a camper) so we decided to get something bigger.  Our current fiver is a 2006 33' Keystone  Challenger with a rear kitchen, which the wife really loves.  This is a high profile model with a king size bed slide out and super slide giving us lots of room, it is a really comfortable experience spending days in this unit.  Although I am drooling over a 3 slide unit with opposing slides in the living room, man you could hold a party in that one!
> 
> My tow vehicle is a 2006 F-250 powerstroke which is a great truck, pulled the Challenger through the West Va. mountains with ease and more importantly handles the braking very well.  I really enjoy the fifth wheel, I like ease of hooking up, it's handling on the road, and the storage.  33' seems to be a nice compromise for most camgrounds and even with a short bed truck I have not had to use the manual slider hitch that I have, although you do have to be careful.
> 
> Last August I shot in the IBS Nationals in Pa. then my wife and I spent a week working our way back down to Florida.  Spent three days in the Va., D.C., Williamsburg, Yorktown, Fredricsburg, Monticello (man I could spend some time up in that area, so much history) then Kitty Hawk, Asheville, and Ga. Vet. Park in Cordele a great trip.  Then in Oct., after some great recommendations from people on this board, we spent a long week-end up in Hiawassee, Ga..  Another great trip, we hit the fall colors just right and had a great time, so much so that we are planning a full week this year with several other couples in their campers, so watch out mountain people here come more tourists!



Congrats...where in Hiawassee did you stay?

Two more recommendations are Unicoi in Helen (beautiful state park that has some FULL hookups) and Vogel SP in Blairsville.


----------



## Laman (Feb 25, 2010)

Pictures, I thought I had some on this laptop but cannot find them so will have to research the PC at home.

We stayed at Bald Mountain RV park as the state parks were all full by the time we made plans.  We are having to do some research on parks right now because two of our friends have got 38' fivers which can be a problem.  I want to camp as high as possible next time,  having spent my entire life within 100 mile of the Gulfcoast, I am falling in love with the Smokeys.


----------



## Firescooby (Feb 25, 2010)

Laman said:


> Pictures, I thought I had some on this laptop but cannot find them so will have to research the PC at home.
> 
> We stayed at Bald Mountain RV park as the state parks were all full by the time we made plans.  We are having to do some research on parks right now because two of our friends have got 38' fivers which can be a problem.  I want to camp as high as possible next time,  having spent my entire life within 100 mile of the Gulfcoast, I am falling in love with the Smokeys.



Stayed at Bald Mtn once, and probably never again. IMO the sites are in poor shape. Actually had part of a tree come down and take out my awning and tailgate of truck. When I mentioned it, without looking they asked if I was in site **. I said yes and they KNEW about the dead tree. Said they had been meaning to get it taken down all year (this was in September).

We stayed at Claybaughs in Pigeon Forge, not a fan.

We are planning on staying at Pine Mountain in Pigeon forge next time (google it). 

Try Riverbend in Hiawassee. One of our favorites. Super great owners, nice pool, VERY nice sites on the river (if you can get one).


----------



## Laman (Feb 25, 2010)

We actually enjoyed Bald Mtn., although we spent most of our time riding the roads, the site we had backed up to the creek and was clean and spacious.  I was a little surprised at the number of permanent sites taking up many of the best creekside spots.  I would go there again but only if I can be next to the creek.


----------



## Michael C. (Mar 17, 2010)

*another place to camp.*

Another nice park is Fall Creek Falls, TN.  Nice state park with tons to do.


----------



## Misfire270 (Mar 17, 2010)

i live in the smoky mtns it is beautiful we go to ga mountain fairgrounds campground on lake chatuge quite a bit in summer to play on lake they have full hookups cable internet and sewer need to make reservations though


----------

